# Mike Bridges



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

Does anyone know much about this guy. I know he's into the vaquero horsemanship style stuff which I have taken a liking to. Other than that I know little about him other than he's giving a clinic in Greensboro Nc in october. I have an email into the host for info. Hoping to go watch and see.

Mike Bridges - A California Vaquero Style Horseman


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Subbing.

Have not heard of him, but not surprising since not heard of many/much.

Liked his bio.


----------



## Hackamore (Mar 28, 2014)

I have not attended his clinics, but have read a few articles he wrote and seen a training segment on hackamore and bridle horses that he was featured in. 
He seemed to be knowledgeable on the bridle horse subject IMO. Sounds like a good opportunity since we don’t get much of this on the east coast.


----------



## Drpamela (Oct 9, 2014)

I just completed Mike's 5 year bridle horse development training, " The Project". I've also attended numerous shorter clinics with him. His knowledge is deep and includes classical dressage as well as over 50 years of Californio horsemanship. He is kind, fair and reasonably priced. His book and videos are a good introduction to his training methods.


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for the post. I may rent a couple of his videos to see if I like his style. It doesn't look like I will be able to go to the clinic of his at the end of October. My sister is coming to visit. Can't really leave her at the house with the girls while I go.


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

Drpamela said:


> I just completed Mike's 5 year bridle horse development training, " The Project". I've also attended numerous shorter clinics with him. His knowledge is deep and includes classical dressage as well as over 50 years of Californio horsemanship. He is kind, fair and reasonably priced. His book and videos are a good introduction to his training methods.


I would like to hear more about the" project" 5 year plan he does. Sound cool and quite a commitment.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I knew the name was familiar and checked with a couple ranch hands I know. They finally got back to me.

Some of these corporate-owned ranches have budgets for in-services in every department. Bless their hearts. When they acquire a ranch, the accountants just figure in money for in-services for the ranch hands, too. Everything from horsemanship to improving irrigation or forage production.

Anyway, Mike Bridges has been in my country and got favorable reviews. Probably helps that he's actually put in a full day horseback and worked a bit on ranches.

I cannot imagine giving itinerant cowboys a clinic in horse anything. If it ain't practical, don't show up. Mostly, they just aren't into sitting or standing and listening to someone yammer all day.


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for the info boots. I guess if guys that make their living horseback are willing to listen to this guy he may actually have something of value. Especially for just a hack like me. :lol:


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Fort fireman said:


> Thanks for the info boots. I guess if guys that make their living horseback are willing to listen to this guy he may actually have something of value. Especially for just a hack like me. :lol:


I'm thinking he can speak in a rational manner


----------

